
Apple Rant – The Failure of Technology - ilandsman
http://blog.joemoreno.com/2014/09/apple-rant-failure-of-technology.html
======
taylodl
The abominable live feed took the lustre off everything Apple announced. It
plagued them throughout the entire presentation. Apple's entire business
revolves around user experience and frankly during the live feed I kept
thinking to myself if you can't pull off a live feed then what makes you think
you can pull off a game-changing watch? Especially in an era where nobody
wears watches anymore? The entire presentation left me with the feeling that
Apple has jumped the shark.

~~~
mcphage
> The abominable live feed took the lustre off everything Apple announced.

Maybe, but in 2 or 6 or 12 months, the products will still exist, but the feed
failure will be "oh, yeah, remember that the feed sucked?" And in 2 years, not
even that.

------
carsongross
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEY58fiSK8E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEY58fiSK8E)

I had to wait TWENTY MINUTES...

